# Needed, wallet template.



## jman (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a template for LR 2.7 for wallet prints. 8 wallets per 8.5 x 11 sheet.
Each wallet is 2.3" wide and 3.3" tall to fit my Union Brothers wallet cutter.
I had an old HP Photo printing program that I lost with the crash of my PC 2 years ago
and I have searched high and low to get this program. I found the original software but can't 
find the update that allowed precision custom page creation.

I hope someone can help me.
Happy 4th weekend!

jman


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 2, 2011)

jman,

Welcome!

I don't run 2.7 anymore, but it looks like in 3.4.1, you can roll your own template that does what you want. I played with it for a few minutes and came up with this:




The margins and spacing will need work to match your die cutter, but it looks completely do-able. Note: I had to crop the image to the exact aspect ratio first, or LR would use a best-fit size within the original cell.

Once you have the numbers right, you can create your own template.

Hal


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 2, 2011)

Apologies, mostly a 'me-too' on Hal's advice.

Do you want each page to be multiple wallets of the same photo, or were you enivisioning mix and match?

Prior to some version point, Lr did not allow you to mix different images in a single page print layout as Hal suggests. My quick test shows that 2.7 doesn't permit the mixing.

If you just want identical duplicate copies per page, fine.  But if you're thinking mix and match, there's a workaround to be found here: http://lightroomkillertips.com/2009/video-multi-photo-picture-packages/

As Hal says, you'll still have to do some homework fine tuning the layout to match your cutter. The 2.3 x 3.3 is within 2% or so of being a standard 5x7 aspect ratio, but again, as Hal says, the auto-fit adjustment may crop something important, so you may have to crop by hand, first.


----------



## jman (Jul 3, 2011)

Hal,

Thank you for the input. I had tried that the other night and came up with similar results. I just need to fine tune everything. I was just hoping that there was a pre-built template out there that would same me some time.
I would like to figure out a way around the single picture in multiples, on a sheet. My old HP program allowed for any combination of pictures on a single sheet. It was drag and drop. It was the fastest and easiest program I have ever used for photo printing. Making a new template was as simple as typing in the object size and how many. As long as they fit on the page the template was generated.
I'm out of town for the 4th and will give the final tweaks to the template as I was almost done the other night anyway.
Happy 4th.

jman


----------



## jman (Jul 3, 2011)

Brad,

I greatly appreciate the input I have received. I will check out the light room killer tips link and see what I can find. It does look as though I will finish the final tweaks on my template and get it over with.
I'm so close now, why stop. 
Have a great 4th!

jman


----------

